# Greetings From Ontario 2009



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some shots of our haunt for 2009.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! very cool! (I didn't get any sound?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that last guy did not want his picture taken - he kept shaking his head "NO!"

Was that a real person popping up on the roof?

Perhaps it was just the camera, but the sepia tones gave the video a moody vintage look.


----------



## CarlBear (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry about the sound. YouTube didn't care too much for Alice Cooper's Welcome to my Nightmare.

The Reaper is actually about 12 feet tall and is raised and lowered via garage door opener actuated by VSA software and SSC-32 card connected to a solid state relay. The lights, although not doing what I had wanted them to do were controlled by the same set up and the spinning head with servos. I ran out of time to actually programme everything properly and already had a crowd so I just made the lights flash and the head spin.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

From one Torontonian to another, great job. LOVE the rising reaper!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job very creepy thats what I'm talking about


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------

